# Sold my MES 40



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2011)

Well guys my neighbor has been after me to sell him my MES, since I bought a WSM a few months ago. I haven't used the MES since I bought the WSM and my son has been out of work since Christmas & we have been helping him out so I could use the money. I got $200 for it & it's over 2 years old. That old girl put out some good BBQ and my neighbor is tickled to have it. I told him now he needs to buy a AMNS. So Todd I'm sure you will get an order for one from here in Sebring. But guys, could I still be an honorary member of the MES club?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 9, 2011)

Good that it helps you and yours...and it went to a good home!!!

  Craig


----------



## eman (Mar 9, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Well guys my neighbor has been after me to sell him my MES, since I bought a WSM a few months ago. I haven't used the MES since I bought the WSM and my son has been out of work since Christmas & we have been helping him out so I could use the money. I got $200 for it & it's over 2 years old. That old girl put out some good BBQ and my neighbor is tickled to have it. I told him now he needs to buy a AMNS. So Todd I'm sure you will get an order for one from here in Sebring. But guys, could I still be an honorary member of the MES club?


No, turn in your 110v. tester LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 10, 2011)

Banish The Traitor...


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2011)

Say It Ain't So!

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Al - sorry to hear you had to do that -


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.

Now what did you say your name was?

Just kidding George,

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 11, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Well guys my neighbor has been after me to sell him my MES, since I bought a WSM a few months ago. I haven't used the MES since I bought the WSM and my son has been out of work since Christmas & we have been helping him out so I could use the money. I got $200 for it & it's over 2 years old. That old girl put out some good BBQ and my neighbor is tickled to have it. I told him now he needs to buy a AMNS. So Todd I'm sure you will get an order for one from here in Sebring. But guys, could I still be an honorary member of the MES club?


Absolutely not, you abandoned us! Go to the WSM club and stay there.


----------

